# First trip to the groomer: What instructions do I give the groomer?



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Benny looks adorable as is, but I think he needs to have his face, butt and feet trimmed. I really don't want to groomer to go crazy and cut too much, so what instructions should I give he so she does exactly what I want?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BennyBoy said:


> Benny looks adorable as is, but I think he needs to have his face, butt and feet trimmed. I really don't want to groomer to go crazy and cut too much, so what instructions should I give he so she does exactly what I want?


I don't leave Kodi with a groomer. I seek out groomers where I can stay right with him and supervise!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't have any advice, since I took Trooper for the first time, with the same plan in mind, and chickened out of the face part. Got Trooper's bum trimmed up and they trimmed the hair on the pads of his feet (which I can do at home but the visit was going to cost me the same regardless), and then a good bath and blow dry. 

I think Benny's face is cute as is!!! I wouldn't trim it IMO.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Do not trim face. He is so cute! If you ask to trim his face in 90 percent of cases it goes wrong direction. Usually you get thet poodle look. One thing I learned from my breeder is not to trim hair around eyes because short and growing hair can irritate eyes and can end up with those horrible red tear stains. 
I think feet trim and sanitary trim plus nail trim (anus area and pee pee area) is enough. I also agree with Karen - try to stay with him all the time.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I, for the life of mine can't trust a groomer. I haved learned how to trim them myself. Is really a piece of cake, easier than trimming your DH's or Kids' hair. I got a clipper from Walmart that I only use for them and just trim away.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> I, for the life of mine can't trust a groomer. I haved learned how to trim them myself. Is really a piece of cake, easier than trimming your DH's or Kids' hair. I got a clipper from Walmart that I only use for them and just trim away.


Ditto.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know maybe I'm not so picky, or lucky, but I've been happy with the results of my groomer. I made sure the first time around that I bought pictures and gave definite no no's. They followed all my requests and keep records, even my original pictures I saw them attached to his file. The second time around the result were just the same as the first. I'm not sure if doing it myself would be easier then doing my kids or husband's hair, but I don't want to touch them either! :biggrin1:

Timmy is now eight months old and I haven't experienced him blowing his coat yet, but maybe since he's been cut it's not bad?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is Benny?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Here are two pictures of maddie I would not let them cut the nose and eyes at all . The best cut I think would be to have them look like they are about 5 mo old that would be about 2 inches all over.


----------



## Alta Bella's mom (Sep 17, 2012)

How do you keep the hair out of a 10 week old puppy's eyes?


----------



## Alta Bella's mom (Sep 17, 2012)

*Help with my puppy*

Hair in her eyes


----------



## Alta Bella's mom (Sep 17, 2012)

Please help ! How do I keep the hair out of my 10 week old puppy's eyes ?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

BennyBoy said:


> Benny looks adorable as is, but I think he needs to have his face, butt and feet trimmed. I really don't want to groomer to go crazy and cut too much, so what instructions should I give he so she does exactly what I want?


OK, I am a groomer, at a PetSmart, and I have to say esp. with my recent grooming hack job that happened to my dog (in between moving, I do all her grooming from now on), that it is possible to have a nice grooming experience if you don't have a lot of options in salons and can only go to one of the chain places. I highly suggest asking around with you friends and neighbors, also visiting to observe groomers. Choose a groomer who seems calm and confident, and who you like their style. Keep in mind that there are some dogs that are aggressive/excessively timid at the groomers, so if you see a dog freaking out it may or may not be the groomer's fault. It helps to specify exactly what you want and to bring a picture if possible. It sounds like you want what I call a face-feet-butt-belly trim. I only trim around a puppy's eyes. *If you do not want the bridge of the nose trimmed, you need to say that, but alas, sometimes groomers just do whatever they want. Also keep in mind that puppies need training to accept grooming, and a wiggly dog is a dangerous situation for a groomer with sharp scissors. A safe groomer will not press a puppy for the eyes if it seems risky to injure the pup. This said, a calm experienced groomer is a safer bet for trimming than an unexperienced owner groomer. Help the groomer by not having any knots in the coat and by starting the training by firmly handling the feet (press each toe firmly, use common sense) and asking the puppy to accept holding the chin hair.

Here is a picture that I posted a while ago and have been flattered by other people using it to bring to the groomers for their puppy's first groom. This is an eye trim, feet trim and sanitary. No hair was cut on the body of this 7 month old, only the corner of the eyes and the bangs were shaped.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Alta Bella's mom said:


> Please help ! How do I keep the hair out of my 10 week old puppy's eyes ?


Try a teenie tiny clip

I also do my own grooming. i just don't trust anyone else and am afraid they might hurt or scare my guys.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Alta Bella's mom said:


> Please help ! How do I keep the hair out of my 10 week old puppy's eyes ?


 In less it bothering the puppy don't worry about it. If its getting in the eyes and causing irritation try chap stick . I also have never done a sanitary trim on Zoey I don't like the way they look. A groomer did it to maddie and it was like a bulls eye my eye would go right their.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I got some really cute tiny hair clips/barrettes in the infant dept @ Walmart. Great for keeping that growing hair out of Kallie's eyes.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

atsilvers27 said:


> OK, I am a groomer, at a PetSmart, and I have to say esp. with my recent grooming hack job that happened to my dog (in between moving, I do all her grooming from now on), that it is possible to have a nice grooming experience if you don't have a lot of options in salons and can only go to one of the chain places. I highly suggest asking around with you friends and neighbors, also visiting to observe groomers. Choose a groomer who seems calm and confident, and who you like their style. Keep in mind that there are some dogs that are aggressive/excessively timid at the groomers, so if you see a dog freaking out it may or may not be the groomer's fault. It helps to specify exactly what you want and to bring a picture if possible. It sounds like you want what I call a face-feet-butt-belly trim. I only trim around a puppy's eyes. *If you do not want the bridge of the nose trimmed, you need to say that, but alas, sometimes groomers just do whatever they want. Also keep in mind that puppies need training to accept grooming, and a wiggly dog is a dangerous situation for a groomer with sharp scissors. A safe groomer will not press a puppy for the eyes if it seems risky to injure the pup. This said, a calm experienced groomer is a safer bet for trimming than an unexperienced owner groomer. Help the groomer by not having any knots in the coat and by starting the training by firmly handling the feet (press each toe firmly, use common sense) and asking the puppy to accept holding the chin hair.
> 
> Here is a picture that I posted a while ago and have been flattered by other people using it to bring to the groomers for their puppy's first groom. This is an eye trim, feet trim and sanitary. No hair was cut on the body of this 7 month old, only the corner of the eyes and the bangs were shaped.


THIS is the pic! I'm gearing up to take Rollie again. Saving this pic for his next trip.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sparkle said:


> I got some really cute tiny hair clips/barrettes in the infant dept @ Walmart. Great for keeping that growing hair out of Kallie's eyes.


how did the clips work? I tried clips once ... as soon as Tillie shook her head they flew OUT. ound:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Tammy, it was an assorted package of hair accessories. Some are barrettes which work great. Some are the little almost triangular metal things that you put in then bend them (poor description, huh?!). If I use these, I put 2 in her hair in opposite directions. Sometimes I use an elastic band, put her hair in a pony, they put one of the tiny butterfly clips in to make it cute. It's a great assortment of clips that work great for Kallie.


----------

